# Niles Sportsman Show



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just wondering if its worth the 1 1/2 hour trip to Niles to go to the sportsman show next weekend. I have never been there, and would like info on past shows. Thanks


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't care for the really big shows like the one coming to Cleveland(or may have been already?). Too many booths full of people and stuff I'm not interested in and/or will never do! I went to the Niles show last year and found it to have everything I was looking for and just about the right size to get to everything in an afternoon. I'd highly recommend it(that is if it's like it was last year).


----------



## eyepod.barnes (Feb 14, 2008)

i live right next door and i go every year. with that being said,.... personally its the same show that travles to to every lil city.... seen one, seen them all..... they do have alot of good stuff and displays... but as far as driving an hr an half... im sure, pretty much the same show is coming to a location near you.thats just my opinion and we all have one, and they all..........


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

At one time this was one of the best little shows around but every after year I see it dwindle down and the good deals disappear and its just another run of the mill shows. Full of advertising, scams, and junk!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

IMO...

I work many a show from here there and yonder. This is the ONLY show I'm willing to spend my free time at!

The last two years of the Niles event there seems to be a great hodgepodge of variety, yes there is some of the same, but those are also the same vendors I am looking for- good product, always changing, solid deals. There is also several who only attend that show...and they have had GOODIES! Stuff I can't find even on ebay...shhhhh 

I also LOVE the bulk plastics that has been there. It's about as much fun stuffing a $10 bag for an hour as it is fishing!!!!

Highly recommended if you like $2 treasure kinda stuff and lakes remain frozen!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Whats the dates/time on this Show?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I live about 1 mile from the place. Went once !% (enough said). If you live local, I say go check it out. But for an 1.5 hour trip just for the show, I'd stay home. There are other things to do in the area if you decide to drive over. Hit Gander Mt, Dicks Sporting Goods, or the Eastwood Mall. There are plenty of good places to eat afterwards.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

look for my thread posted under shows and seminars.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I go every year. This will be my 4th yr I believe. Some good deals to be had.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see what deals I can find. I'll be there Satureday @ 9:45am Standing in line to get in. Yall can find us wearing green hoodies/shirts that says Paradise Landscapes on them. 

Talk to us. We promise not to bite.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Curious if it is worth the trip. I think the economy has sunk a lot of shows.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Unless you have something better to do it's worth the trip. As Toxic said we also have the Eastwood Mall (Expo Center is located at the mall) Gander Mountain, Dicks Sporting Goods along with some new restaurants. Wing Warehouse is attached to the Expo Center and Buffalo Wild Wings is across the parking lot. 
It's about 15 minutes from Mosquito Lake. 
Spend a hour or two at the show and hit the mall. 
Tell us what your into and we'll point you to where your looking for (restaurant, shopping, Pres McKinley's Birth Place).
I'm hoping to go Saturday around noon if I can get my 16yo up!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Just got back from the Niles Sportsmans Show. First and last time I will go. My drive time was 50 minutes and it was a big waste of time. No good deals and a lot of vendors pushing raffle tickets. :bad:


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Agitation Free said:


> Just got back from the Niles Sportsmans Show. First and last time I will go. My drive time was 50 minutes and it was a big waste of time. No good deals and a lot of vendors pushing raffle tickets. :bad:


. 

We warned you! : ( 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

hahahahahaha we told you not to go there to many boneheads now ..i just go to cabales wher ever i want to go look .


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

firstflight111 said:


> hahahahahaha we told you not to go there to many boneheads now ..i just go to cabales wher ever i want to go look
> 
> In the other thread you said you always got good deals there, couldn't wait to go, and that you went every year. Twister tail with two legs. Never heard that one before, and I won't forget it too soon.  Thanks for wasting my time. I should have listened to Toxic!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahahaha we told you not to go there to many boneheads now ..i just go to cabales wher ever i want to go look
> ...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Agitation Free said:


> firstflight111 said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahahaha we told you not to go there to many boneheads now ..i just go to cabales wher ever i want to go look
> ...


----------

